# In Sympathy for CR Guy



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2012)

Very Sad
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2723


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 17, 2012)

I just read that over at tdp this morning too.
Condolences to Craig, I know how tough it can be in situations like this, thoughts and best wishes going out to him and family.


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 17, 2012)

Condolences offered.

Can't even imagine....


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jul 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear the news! Best wishes to Craig and his family.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 17, 2012)

:'(

My deepest condolences Craig
as someone who is expecting our first in december i can imagine the horror of this
My thoughts are with you


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh my   How very sad.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 17, 2012)

So sad, it brings everything back into perspective. :'(


----------



## JR (Jul 17, 2012)

Condolences to you and your family... :-\


----------



## brought1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh my...talk about taking my breath away and bringing me to tears...you and your family are in our prayers. :'(

J


----------



## rpt (Jul 17, 2012)

Heartfelt condolences.


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family during this very difficult time.


----------



## PhotoCat (Jul 17, 2012)

my condolences...


----------



## Rocky (Jul 17, 2012)

my condolences...


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jul 17, 2012)

Our hearts and thoughts are with you.


----------



## michi (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences!


----------



## robbymack (Jul 17, 2012)

Unfortunately speaking from personal experience, parents should never have to out live a child. My thoughts and prayers are with Craig and his family.


----------



## Stewbyyy (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw it on your twitter earlier; I'm very sorry to hear.

I lost my mother only a few months ago so I can understand how hard this is for you. My condolences are with you and your family.


----------



## krjc (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family during this very difficult time.


----------



## Kahuna (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family....


----------



## shtfmeister (Jul 17, 2012)

very sorry for your loss my condolences


----------



## Old Shooter (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear this! They are in my prayers...


----------



## ratnev (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences....It's very sad. :'(


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Jul 17, 2012)

All my sympathy, There are never the right words to express the sadness, the anger, the frustration.

Two weeks ago, Today, I was in the same situation...Time makes it easier, but it doesn't take away the sadness, the loss, the anger.

I still ask, "Why me, what did I ever do".

I still apologise to my baby for not doing enough ( even though I know it was outside of my control).

Grieve in your own way, find whatever it is that brings you peace..


----------



## samueljay (Jul 17, 2012)

Our thoughts are with you and your family Craig.


----------



## akiskev (Jul 17, 2012)

My deepest condolences Craig.


----------



## roumin (Jul 17, 2012)

Craig, I know that no words can possibly ease your pain - please accept my most heartfelt sympathy for your loss - my thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## vuilang (Jul 17, 2012)

may god be with you through this time Craig.


----------



## Jotho (Jul 17, 2012)

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## corpusrex (Jul 17, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this. My deepest sympathy.


----------



## Janco (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences too. Take your time with your beloved family to get back on your feet. It's a terrible loss.... Words can't help unfortunately :-\


----------



## And-Rew (Jul 17, 2012)

No words can capture your grief or demonstrate true empathy.
Sorry seems so insufficient, and yet it's all we have :'(


----------



## nikkito (Jul 17, 2012)

Reading this in Facebook made me very sad. All the best for you and your family.
:'(


----------



## harindugamlath (Jul 17, 2012)

My deepest sympathy Craig. Wish All The Very Best For Your family. Always With You And Your Family With Our Hearts. So Sorry.. Yes, Words Can't help. But So Sorry.


----------



## squarebox (Jul 17, 2012)

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 17, 2012)

As a new father of a 4 month old baby..I cannot even imagine what you must be going through. My sincere condolences.


----------



## surfing_geek (Jul 17, 2012)

You have my deepest sympathy Craig, I was so sorry to see this news.


----------



## xROELOFx (Jul 17, 2012)

that's terrible news. i don't really know what to write. i guess words cannot describe such sad feelings. like everyone else, my deepest condolences to you and anyone else that suffered like this.


----------



## unix81 (Jul 17, 2012)

My sincere condolences and deepest Sympathy to Craig and his family for their loss


----------



## traveller (Jul 17, 2012)

Deepest sympathy for you Craig. I cannot even begin to comprehend what it must be like to lose a child.


----------



## Ew (Jul 17, 2012)

Deepest condolences. Our hearts are with you and your family.


----------



## Fknbryce (Jul 17, 2012)

my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## birtembuk (Jul 17, 2012)

Feel very sorry for this. My deepest sympathy for you and your family.


----------



## CTJohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Heartfelt sympathy to you and your family...


----------



## EELinneman (Jul 17, 2012)

You and your wife are in my prayers.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this. I wish you and your familey all the best.

John


----------



## nda (Jul 17, 2012)

my condolences...


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 17, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family Craig. Very very sorry to hear about this.


----------



## jasium (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences on your loss... may you and your family find peace and comfort.


----------



## photophreek (Jul 17, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this awful news. My thoughts and best wishes are with you and your family.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Our deepest sympathy is with you.


----------



## photogaz (Jul 17, 2012)

My sympathy for you and your girlfriend at this difficult time.


----------



## setrio (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm deeply sorry for your loss..


----------



## victorwol (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences. Very sad... So sorry...


----------



## 7enderbender (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear this. All the best to you and your loved ones in this difficult time.


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 17, 2012)

Craig, sorry to read this. Keep up.


----------



## Vikmnilu (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh my god, so sorry to read this,
my deepest condolences.


----------



## Eengineer (Jul 17, 2012)

Condolences to you and your family. My wife and I send you our prayers.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Jul 17, 2012)

I can not imagine how hard this must be for you and your family, and I don´t really know what to say. Take care.


----------



## TC1006 (Jul 17, 2012)

Our deepest sympathy at this difficult time..


----------



## mrmarks (Jul 17, 2012)

Craig, it is very sad to hear this and our prayers are with your entire family. Take care....


----------



## theobdt (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Blackstig (Jul 17, 2012)

my condolences and prayers are with you and your family for your very sad loss. may you and your family find all the strength you need to over come this very though time.


----------



## funkboy (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences, Craig. The same thing happened to a good friend of mine (her daughter was born two months early with a malformed lung). There was significant danger to the mother in her case, hopefully you didn't experience anything like that.

The most important thing is to celebrate the good times and be thankful for the great healthy family you have, and move on...

Take all the time you need with your family. We'll get by just fine without updates for a while .


----------



## Steve Todd (Jul 17, 2012)

My deepest condolences Craig.

Very Respectfully

Steve


----------



## Vossie (Jul 17, 2012)

My deepest sympathy and condolences to you Craig. Two weeks ago my second one was born and and wouldn't know what to do if she wouldn't have been healthy or worse. It makes me realize how precious life is and that we shouln't take it for granted. I wish you and your family a lot of strenght to cope with this terrible loss.

Erik


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Very Sad
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2723



Craig,
Our hearts and thoughts are with you. 

Take care,
Dylan


----------



## slinky (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences.


----------



## M.ST (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. My condolences.


----------



## mbiedermann (Jul 17, 2012)

In this day and age - what a shock to the gut!

I hope your girlfriend and you find a place to heal...

My deepest condolences


----------



## etg9 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this horrible news. My thoughts go out to you in this hard time.


----------



## dafrank (Jul 17, 2012)

My sincerest sympathies are with you and your whole famlily. Times like these will test the strength of your love and devotion to one another. As someone who has felt similar tragedy in his own life, I can only hope that your own particular faith and some optimism for a better future will sustain you through this terrible and soul wrenching time.

Kindest regards,
David


----------



## gmrza (Jul 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Very Sad
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2723



My deepest condolences Craig. My thoughts are with you.

G.


----------



## sephknite (Jul 17, 2012)

My sympathies and condolences to you and your family.


----------



## tron (Jul 17, 2012)

My deepest condolences Craig.
This should never happen to parents.


----------



## well_dunno (Jul 17, 2012)

Craig,

Very sorry about the news, my condolences...

J


----------



## unfocused (Jul 17, 2012)

Words fail me. I am reminded of this image from August Sander taken just over 100 years ago.

http://www.blog.unfocusedmg.com/?p=215


----------



## RC (Jul 17, 2012)

My sympathies and condolences. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Axilrod (Jul 17, 2012)

Terribly sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is.


----------



## Tov (Jul 17, 2012)

Very sad news, my condolences.


----------



## thepancakeman (Jul 17, 2012)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 17, 2012)

Praying for you and your family, Craig! I lost a little sister at two months, 5 days old...


----------



## heavybarrel (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences. I hope it gets a little better each day.


----------



## balaji (Jul 17, 2012)

My condolences to your family


----------



## TW (Jul 17, 2012)

Very sorry for your terrible loss. Heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## CowGummy (Jul 17, 2012)

Christ. My condolences to you and family.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 17, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family in these tough times.

Gerhard


----------



## onkel_wart (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't find the right words for this.
so sorry for you, your wife and your family.


----------



## K-amps (Jul 17, 2012)

Heartfelt condolences Craig.


----------



## Rat (Jul 17, 2012)

Strength and peace for the time to come, Craig, for you and yours.


----------



## Harley (Jul 17, 2012)

Craig, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dirtcastle (Jul 17, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about that. Take a break if you need one.


----------



## Joellll (Jul 17, 2012)

Family first, CR later.

Heartfelt condolences fine sir.


----------



## cnardo (Jul 17, 2012)

Condolences to you and family


----------



## SirPhil (Jul 17, 2012)

Praying for peace and strength for you and your family.


----------



## gtog (Jul 17, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for you and your loved ones at this loss...


----------



## Pitbullo (Jul 17, 2012)

Condolences to you and Your family.


----------



## ablearcher (Jul 17, 2012)

Craig, our thoughts are with you. Condolences to you and your family...


----------



## zim (Jul 17, 2012)

Dreadful news. My sincere condolences to you and your family Craig


----------



## Mudman (Jul 17, 2012)

My deepest sympathy for your loss. :'( may you find strength and comfort in your loved ones and close friends. Prayers for the both of you.


----------



## AJ (Jul 17, 2012)

Hang in there Craig. My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Arie


----------



## Enrico (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so so so sorry.

It is my worst fear of all. Words are not enough.

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Please accept my deepest sympathies at this most difficult time.


----------



## RJ_4000 (Jul 17, 2012)

All my thoughts for you, your wife and your family...

Raoul


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 17, 2012)

Craig, my condolences to you and your family during this very difficult time. I hope you get well again soon despite your sad & heavy loss...


----------



## vdhamer (Jul 17, 2012)

Sad news. Take it easy for a while, and spend enough time with your family.


----------



## foobar (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## thebowtie (Jul 18, 2012)

Craig,
My most heartfelt condolences on your tragic loss.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Craig

Really saddened to hear this awful news. My parents experienced the same loss, and my brother has never been forgotten, despite the brevity of his presence.

I hope you and your family find the fortitude to rise from this devastating blow. 

My thoughts are with you.

Paul


----------



## scott_m (Jul 18, 2012)

My folks and I send our sincerest condolences to you and your family 

Scott


----------



## takoman46 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Craig,

I would like to convey my deepest sympathy and condolences to you and your family for your loss. Take care and may the lord offer you comfort and give you strength to carry on.

Sincerely,
Brad


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello Craig

What sadness you must be going through now as a family. :'(

I do hope you, your wife and firstborn child have the support of friends and relatives at this time.

My prayers for you all.

Paul


----------



## shining example (Jul 18, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family. Wishing you all strength at this difficult time.


----------



## sanj (Jul 18, 2012)

May God give you strength.


----------



## sushyam (Jul 18, 2012)

Our condolences to CG and his family. We went through the same pain many years back. We understand your grief.

sushyam


----------



## troy19 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## vlim (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Craig,

My condolences to you and your family ! The CR community is with you... 

Sincelery, Vincent


----------



## UnstuckMoment (Jul 18, 2012)

Unfortunately we know how you feel. Deepest condolences. Please continue to see the beauty in life.


----------



## koolman (Jul 18, 2012)

May G-d send you condolences on your loss. We are all here for you.....


----------



## 51m0n (Jul 18, 2012)

Craig, may your heart and soul find peace and comfort.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 18, 2012)

My heart goes out to Craig and his family... I'm wishing you the best in this time of great difficulty.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jul 18, 2012)

I am told that a loss when shared is better one that is not. Please know that your service for CR makes all of us share a compassion for you and your family at this time of your grief. 

Stay Well,
Bruce


----------



## BumpyMunky (Jul 18, 2012)

Love and light to you and your family.


----------



## caruser (Jul 18, 2012)

Wish you all the strength and understanding to get through this, we're all with you!


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope to be a first-time dad in 7 months; my heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## dtrosenoff (Jul 18, 2012)

my heart-felt sympathies to you and yours, Craig


----------



## DArora (Jul 18, 2012)

I am deeply sorry for your loss Craig.


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 24, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this news. I hope the coming weeks, months and years will be kind to you and your loved ones.


----------

